# Prefijos re- /auto- / extra-



## Sopi 2000

Hola, amigos foreros de la buena ortografía.

Quisiera saber si estos dos prefijos (auto- y re-) se pueden agregar a cualquier palabra. 

Por ejemplo: Autorreprensión ¿Está bien así, o sería _auto reprensión_ o _auto-reprensión_?

Y otras usadas en frases como: _
"Se autoratificó y aceptó su culpa de inmediato".
"__Se_ _autopreguntó en sus pensamientos"._
"S_onrió autoseñalándose con mucha seguridad".
"Se autocacheteó (_o _autoabofeteó_, que sería lo correcto _) por haber pensado en esas cosas tan perversas e inmorales". 

_¿Todos los "autos" junto con esas palabras pueden utilizarse? (y disculpen mis palabras inventadas).
Y lo mismo para el prefijo re-:  _regirar_, _rezapateó enojado_, _relimpió su habitación... _Y si se quiere señalar una nueva repetición, ¿qué prefijo utilizarían? ¿_Rerelimpió_ (_re-re-limpió / re-relimpió_) su habitación? (Qué raro sonó eso  ) ¿Pero se puede utilizar doble (o triple) "re"? No creo...

Y si no se puede, por favor, respondan algo diferente a: _limpió su habitación nuevamente_, _limpió su habitación de nuevo_, _limpió su habitación otra vez_, _limpió su habitación por enésima vez_. Algo diferente a esto, ¿sí?

Ah, y si tengo alguna falta ortográfica me lo hacen saber.


----------



## Agró

Sopi 2000 said:


> Hola, amigos foreros de la buena ortografía.
> 
> Quisiera saber si estos dos prefijos (auto- y re-) se pueden agregar a cualquier palabra.
> 
> Por ejemplo: Autorreprensión ¿Está bien así, o sería _auto reprensión_ o _auto-reprensión_?
> 
> Y otras usadas en frases como: _
> "Se autoratificó y aceptó su culpa de inmediato".
> "__Se_ _autopreguntó en sus pensamientos"._
> "S_onrió autoseñalándose con mucha seguridad".
> "Se autocacheteó (_o _autoabofeteó_, que sería lo correcto _) por haber pensado en esas cosas tan perversas e inmorales".
> 
> _¿Todos los "autos" junto con esas palabras pueden utilizarse? (y disculpen mis palabras inventadas).
> Y lo mismo para el prefijo re-:  _regirar_, _rezapateó enojado_, _relimpió su habitación... _Y si se quiere señalar una nueva repetición, ¿qué prefijo utilizarían? ¿_Rerelimpió_ (_re-re-limpió / re-relimpió_) su habitación? (Qué raro sonó eso  ) ¿Pero se puede utilizar doble (o triple) "re"? No creo...
> 
> Y si no se puede, por favor, respondan algo diferente a: _limpió su habitación nuevamente_, _limpió su habitación de nuevo_, _limpió su habitación otra vez_, _limpió su habitación por enésima vez_. Algo diferente a esto, ¿sí?
> 
> Ah, y si tengo alguna falta ortográfica me lo hacen saber.


Los prefijos se añaden a principio de palabra sin guión:
automóvil
autorregulación

En todos los casos que propones arriba para el prefijo auto- (a sí mismo) has usado verbos pronominales (con el pronombre 'se'), por lo que el uso del prefijo auto- es totalmente innecesario.

Con un re- basta, por favor, no exageremos.


----------



## MAGUANÁ

Pero sí es posible retelimpio y requetelimpio. 
_Dejo su habitación requetelimpia._ Según el DRAE estos reforzamientos sólo sirven para adverbios y adjetivos.
Se me ocurre una frase que se usa para decir que alguien es maniático de la limpieza:
Limpia sobre limpio.

Saludos


----------



## Valtiel

Por favor, leed esto: Real Academia Española.

En el caso de añadir el mismo prefijo dos o más veces (en el enlace que he puesto no se menciona), sí se separa con guión. Es una de las 2 ó 3 (según cómo se mire) excepciones: _*re*-relimpió_.

Con lo requetefácil y lógico que es escribir bien los prefijos, y lo mal que lo hace la gente por no saber ni siquiera eso. No te ofendas, no lo digo sólo por ti (que tú, además, te interesas por saber ), es que estoy más que harto de tener que soportar este error tan bárbaro... Incluso la mayoría de tratamientos *antiarrugas*, *antienvejecimiento*, desodorantes, enjuagues bucales... los emplean mal; pero imagino que lo hacen a propósito para que la gente tenga que hacer menos esfuerzo y vea antes lo que hace el producto (todos sabemos cómo es la gente...), pero de todas maneras no es excusa.

Espero haberte aclarado algo; saludos.


----------



## ladyargentina

No encuentro ningun thread que me lleve al uso comun del "re" como por ejemplo en "re linda" o "re simpatico". ¿Este uso es correcto?

Particularmente creo que el re estaba limitado a expresiones de repeticion como por ejemplo "rehacer" (hacer de nuevo) y por eso la duda.

Gracias por adelantado.

Lady


----------



## The Solitary

Es que ese modismo de agregarle re lo usamos mucho en la Argentina y tal vez por eso no lo puedas encontrar, es algo que adoptaron los adolecentes en los ultimos 20 años como bien vos mencionaste tus ejemplo: relinda, recopado son modismos y no los vas a encontrar en el diccionario comun q se basa en la academia española
Saludos


----------



## ladyargentina

Thanx a lot!!


----------



## Lexinauta

El uso indiscriminado del prefijo 're'  por parte de los adolescentes argentinos (y de otros que no lo son tanto) se debe a una absoluta falta del más elemental conocimiento de la lengua (formas comparativas, superlativas, etc.), lo que los lleva a una forma fácil de salir del paso y poder disponer así del doble de términos. 
No se puede pedirle peras al olmo, ni manejo de sinonimia a los jóvenes.
_Lexinauta dixit._


----------



## Calambur

Lexinauta said:


> El uso indiscriminado del prefijo 're'  por parte de los adolescentes argentinos (y de otros que no lo son tanto) se debe a una absoluta falta del más elemental conocimiento de la lengua (formas comparativas, superlativas, etc.), lo que los lleva a una forma fácil de salir del paso y poder disponer así del doble de términos.
> No se puede pedirle peras al olmo, ni manejo de sinonimia a los jóvenes.
> _Lexinauta dixit._


Eso, eso. Es pobreza de vocabulario y no otra cosa.
Me divertí mucho una vez que oí hablar a dos adolescentes y uno contaba: "a mi papá el pollo asado le sale muy rico, le pone *re-sal...*".


----------



## miguel89

Yo admito que uso el re- más de lo que quisiera y achaco la culpa, aunque sea en parte, a las generaciones que me preceden, de las que aprendí el idioma. Pero no se puede negar que a veces la cosa se pone muy monótona y no vendría mal alternar con algún muy, algún -ísimo. Esto me hace acordar que también, con un cierto aire juvenil, se usa "super" para enfatizar, no sé si esto también es algo peculiar de esta parte del mundo. Por ejemplo: no sabés, el vestido estaba super lindo. Veo que inconscientemente elegí un ejemplo que sería fácil poner en la boca de una chica, lo que me hace advertir que este super tiene quizás una connotación un poco femenina.


----------



## Camilo1964

En menor escala de uso y fundamentalmente para los adjetivos que denotan una cualidad negativa, en Venezuela se usa en vez de _re_, _recontra_: _recontra estúpido_, por ejemplo.

Saludos,

Camilo

PD: Esto me recordó a *recórcholis*!!


----------



## Elocutio

Lexinauta said:


> _Lexinauta dixit._



_Quid verius dici potuit ab eo qui deum nosset quam dictum est ab homine verae religionis ignaro?_

El intensificador _re _se corresponde con una tendencia a la economía lingüística que constituye un fenómeno global (pensemos en el abuso de iniciales que hay actualmente en el inglés estadounidense), si bien coincido con que es un signo de empobrecimiento de la lengua también lo es de eficacia comunicativa de las nuevas generaciones derivada del genocidio mediático de la lengua (cf. Bordelois, Ivonne _La palabra amenazada_).


----------



## quedamucho

Lexinauta said:


> "... se debe a una absoluta falta del más elemental conocimiento de la lengua _Lexinauta dixit._



No serás un poco exigente??!!!
Yo no creo tener una absoluta falta del más elemental conocimiento de la lengua y sin embargo suelo usarlo, esto es lo que se llama modismo, como lo es decir: tomar el toro por las astas (aunque no sea correcto), decirle indio al aborigen de América (aunque no sea correcto) y tantos otros ejemplos.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Pinairun

Quid *verius* dici potuit ab eo qui deum nosset quam *dictum* est ab homine...?

No sé si el latín nos está permitido...


----------



## ManPaisa

The Solitary said:


> Es que ese modismo de agregarle re lo usamos mucho en la Argentina y tal vez por eso no lo puedas encontrar, es algo que adoptaron los adolecentes en los ultimos 20 años como bien vos mencionaste tus ejemplo: relinda, recopado son modismos y no los vas a encontrar en el diccionario comun q se basa en la academia española
> Saludos



Hasta donde yo sé, ese uso no es sólo de Argentina, sino de muchos países hispanohablantes, principalmente entre los jóvenes.

Gústenos o no, lo acepta la RAE:
*re-**.*
 (Del lat. _re-_).
* 1.     * pref. Significa 'repetición'. _Reconstruir._
* 2.     * pref. Significa 'movimiento hacia atrás'. _Refluir._
* 3.     * pref. Denota 'intensificación'. _Recargar._
* 4.     * pref. Indica 'oposición' o 'resistencia'. _Rechazar. Repugnar._ Significa 'negación' o 'inversión del significado simple'. _Reprobar._ Con adjetivos o adverbios, puede reforzarse el valor de intensificación añadiendo a *re-* las sílabas *-te* o *-quete.* _Retebueno._ _Requetebién._


----------



## mirx

ladyargentina said:


> No encuentro ningun thread que me lleve al uso comun del "re" como por ejemplo en "re linda" o "re simpatico". ¿Este uso es correcto?



Pues sí hay varios, sólo tienes que poner "re" en el motor de búsqueda del sitio y hay algunos resultados. Este en particular es bastante ilustrativo


----------



## la_machy

ManPaisa said:


> Hasta donde yo sé, ese uso no es sólo de Argentina, sino de muchos países hispanohablantes, principalmente entre los jóvenes.
> 
> Gústenos o no, lo acepta la RAE:
> *re-**.*
> (Del lat. _re-_).
> *1. *pref. Significa 'repetición'. _Reconstruir._
> *2. *pref. Significa 'movimiento hacia atrás'. _Refluir._
> *3. *pref. Denota 'intensificación'. _Recargar._
> *4. *pref. Indica 'oposición' o 'resistencia'. _Rechazar. Repugnar._ Significa 'negación' o 'inversión del significado simple'. _Reprobar._ Con adjetivos o adverbios, puede reforzarse el valor de intensificación añadiendo a *re-* las sílabas *-te* o *-quete.* _Retebueno._ _Requetebién._


 
Precisamente estaba pensando en _'me caes muy *requetebíen'.*_
(Esa forma se usa mucho en Sonora,  por nostros la gente joven).


Saludos


----------



## ManPaisa

la_machy said:


> Precisamente estaba pensando en _'me caes muy *requetebíen'.*_
> Saludos



Gracias, no lo sabía (que te cayera tan bien).
Yo también lo uso mucho, como los demás jóvenes colombianos.


----------



## Vampiro

Calambur said:


> Me divertí mucho una vez que oí hablar a dos adolescentes y uno contaba: "a mi papá el pollo asado le sale muy rico, le pone *re-sal...*".



Sí... esa forma de hablar tiene re-onda, me parece re-copada
_


----------



## The Solitary

vampiro said:


> :d
> sí... Esa forma de hablar tiene re-onda, me parece re-copada
> _


----------



## Södertjej

Empezaré diciendo que ya no soy adolescente ni soy de Argentina. No sé si todos los adolescentes del mundo son ignorantes o es que aún no han tenido tiempo de adquirir un amplio vocabulario. Lo que sí sé es que en los países e idiomas que conozco bien los adolescentes siempre tienen una tendencia a usar palabras propias, ciertos latiguillos sin sentido real en mitad o al final de una palabra, o igual que ese re- que en España nos suena tan argentino, aquí se dice desde hace mucho "súper+adjetivo", y también "mega" o "hiper" si hay que enfatizar aún más. Porque quizá un adolescente no tenga mucho vocabulario, pero sí gran necesidad de expresar entusiasmo o rechazo a niveles extremos.

Cuando uno empieza a avanzar por la veintena suele abandonar esos giros precisamente para sonar adulto y no adolescente, igual que el niño deja de usar palabras infantiles según crece. Aquí lo de "es como superbonito" no suele decirlo ningún adulto, pero sí hay muchos adultos que en su adolescencia lo usaron de manera constante (como quien suscribe, sin ir más lejos). 

¿No pasa lo mismo con el re- argentino? Si se usa desde hace 20 años, ¿significa eso que hay gente rondando los cuarenta que lo usa con entusiasmo o se va abandonando según se va aprendiendo a hablar con otros modelos más adultos?

Por cierto, me hace gracia que "requete-" sea cosa de jóvenes en otros países. Aquí más bien es cosa de abuelos.


----------



## dexterciyo

Coincido con Södertjej. En España se usa _super-_ que, en ese caso, es un elemento compositivo que actúa como prefijo, igual que _re-_. Por lo que va sin tilde y unido al adjetivo, esto es: *superbonito* y no «súper bonito».


----------



## Södertjej

Lo he visto escrito de ambas maneras, Dexterciyo, pero veo que tienes razón. ¡Aunque el corrector de Word no comparta esa opinión!


----------



## Valtiel

Incorrecto o no se ha de escribir bien, al menos; así que hay que tener *siempre* en cuenta las normas sobre escritura de prefijos en lengua castellana (en esta página se explican brevemente): *excepto en casos muy concretos y raros, los prefijos se escriben pegados a la palabra que modifican, sin ningún signo en medio* (como el guión).

Saludos.


----------



## Södertjej

Vale, Valtiel, lo tenía mal aprendido, acabo de enterarme, he dado las gracias por las corrección y lo he cambiado en mi mensaje. ¿Es bastante con eso o debo fustigarme públicamente?


----------



## Valtiel

Discúlpame, Södertjej, no lo he dicho por ti, ni por nadie en concreto (bueno, tal vez un poco por la autora del hilo... ); era para aportar el dato, para que se supiese, para evitar que se cometa un tipo de error que personalmente no puedo soportar... No puedo entender por qué tanta gente separa los prefijos con guión o directamente sin nada cuando no es menester (que lo es muy pocas veces). Suelo hacer esto en casos similares... 

Disculpa, de nuevo, si te he ofendido.

Saludos.


----------



## Södertjej

Me alegro de que no fuera... ya pensaba que tenía que sacar la fusta y el cilicio.


----------



## lefabuleuxdestin

hola,

estoy buscando un sinónimo (o manera de no decir auto) en "auto-protección" (que se protege a sí mismo, con una connotación negativa. vengo del inglés "self-protectiveness" (sheer emotional self-protectiveness)

muchas gracias!


----------



## Lexinauta

Sería algo así como 'la propia desprotección' o 'autodesprotección'. (_Suenan un poco raro, ¿no?_ )


----------



## totor

¿Qué tal, amigos?

Tengo una duda con respecto a este prefijo.

¿Siempre va unido al sustantivo al que antecede?

Seco y Martínez Amador no lo aclaran, y hay algunas palabras que me resultan problemáticas (clasificación, examen, codificación, etcétera).

Tal vez me pasa esto con las que no son demasiado usuales, ya que con otras, que hasta figuran en los diccionarios (reorganización, reeducación, reexpedición), no hay problemas.

Supongo que si estos últimos van unidos, los anteriores también, pero quizá, al no ser tan usuales, conviene separarlos con un guión  .


----------



## Laodi

Hola,

que yo sepa el prefijo "re" siempre va unido a la palabra a la que precede. El hecho de que no sean palabras tan usuales no significa que haya que escribirlas de otro modo. Además nunca he visto el prefijo unido de otra manera a la palabra a la que antecede, ni con guión.


----------



## totor

Yo sí los he visto, pero es posible que sea como tú dices, Laodi.

De cualquier manera, me confunde que no haya una norma al respecto.

Y por cierto, lo mismo pasa con otros prefijos (por ejemplo, extra).

Gracias.


----------



## XiaoRoel

El ejemplo de _extra_ es diferente, pues mientras *re*- (prefijo) _no tiene vida independiente_ (excepto en frases metalingüísticas, incluso en el habla: ¡_que tanto *re* ni tanta puñeta_!), en cambio *extra* puede ser adverbio (_lo hizo extra_), adjetivo (*es un refuerzo extra*) o substantivo (_hoy me pagaron un extra con el sueldo_)


----------



## totor

XiaoRoel said:


> El ejemplo de _extra_ es diferente, pues mientras *re*- (prefijo) _no tiene vida independiente_ (excepto en frases metalingüísticas, incluso en el habla: ¡_que tanto *re* ni tanta puñeta_!), en cambio *extra* puede ser adverbio (_lo hizo extra_), adjetivo (*es un refuerzo extra*) o substantivo (_hoy me pagaron un extra con el sueldo_)



Muy cierto esto que dices, Xiao, pero a riesgo de que dividan este hilo (la verdad, a punto estuve de hacer dos casi iguales con este otro prefijo), me gustaría preguntarte qué pasa en este caso: ¿extra-económico o extraeconómico (y demás)?


----------



## XiaoRoel

Los prefijos, cuando son tales, siempre se escriben soldados: _extraeconómico, extralingüístico_, etc. Observa la diferencia entre _el libro de historia trae *un extra* lingüístico_ y _este libro trata de temas *extra*lingüísticos_. Con *re-* (sólo prefijo) no se puede hacer esto.


----------



## totor

XiaoRoel said:


> Los prefijos, cuando son tales, siempre se escriben soldados



¡Genial, Xiao!

Esto despeja todas mis dudas.

Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Lo más parecido que encontré a una regla en el DPD es esto:

*ex*. *1.* Prefijo autónomo de valor adjetivo, procedente de una preposición latina, que se antepone a sustantivos o adjetivos con referente de persona para significar que dicha persona ha dejado de ser lo que el sustantivo o el adjetivo denotan. *Se escribe separado de la palabra a la que se refiere, a diferencia del resto de los prefijos*, y sin guion intermedio.


----------



## totor

ToñoTorreón said:


> con referente de persona para significar que dicha persona ha dejado de ser lo que el sustantivo o el adjetivo denotan



Sí, es el caso de lo que Xiao llamaba "vida independiente".

Lo que a mí me interesaba era justamente el caso contrario, Toño: los que se unen.

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## XiaoRoel

ToñoTorreón said:


> Lo más parecido que encontré a una regla en el DPD es esto:
> 
> *ex*. *1.* Prefijo autónomo de valor adjetivo, procedente de una preposición latina, que se antepone a sustantivos o adjetivos con referente de persona para significar que dicha persona ha dejado de ser lo que el sustantivo o el adjetivo denotan. *Se escribe separado de la palabra a la que se refiere, a diferencia del resto de los prefijos*, y sin guion intermedio.


_*Ex*_ como *extra* puede no ser prefijo, sino adjetivo o substantivo: _es mi ex jefe_ (adj.); _hoy comí com mi ex_ (subs.)


----------



## Valtiel

Ah, el tipo de pregunta que más me interesa responder.

*Aquí tienes la respuesta.*

Saludos.


----------



## totor

Gracias Valtiel, sobre todo por el link, que es una ampliación de lo que tan sabiamente había aclarado Xiao.


----------



## XiaoRoel

> *Escritura de prefijos y elementos compositivos*
> Como norma general, los prefijos y elementos compositivos se escriben soldados a la palabra a la que se unen, sin guion intermedio: _*anti*disturbios, *sub*comité, *pos*guerra, *pre*selección, *super*divertido, *inter*estatal, *electro*imán,_ etc_._
> Solo se escribe guion intermedio si la palabra base comienza por mayúscula o se trata de una sigla: _*anti-*OTAN, *pos-*Maastricht._
> Si se anteponen a una palabra dos prefijos coordinados, el primero de ellos se escribe aislado y con guion, para indicar su condición de prefijo y evitar al mismo tiempo la repetición de la palabra base:
> _Estas medidas han de aplicarse durante el_ _*pre-* y el posoperatorio_


Es lógico lo del guión ante siglas, acrónimos y nombres propios, ya que todos se escriben con mayúscula y si soldamos el prefijo no podemos mantener las mayúsculas (la Rae "se olvida" siempre del porqué de las reglas).
En el último caso (_pre- y postoperatorio_) hace poco se discutió aquí y mantuve que no era elegante. En este caso el primer prefijo, el que va suelto (por zeugma) no debe llevar quión, es caso único en la lengua (nada que ver con los guines de los diálogos) y una solución poco elegante. En esos contextos donde ambos prefijos sólo estan separados por una conjunción *no hay razón para el guión*, pues el contexto aclara el sentido de la elipsis zeugmática sin anfibologías: sin guión *pre* no puede ser entendido más que como un prefijo. Lo elegante y razonable es escribir *pre y postoperatorio*. En español el guión de prefijos, sufijos, raíces, morfemas, etc. sólo se usa en la escritura metalingüística, la que habla del lenguaje mismo, y es una convención académica que no debe pasar a la escritura no especializada.
Por cierto *electro* no es ningún prefijo sino parte de una palabra formadda por composición de adj. (_electro_) + subs. (_imán_). *Electro* es un alomorfo llano de *eléctrico* (esdrújulo), cuando entra en composición. Estos de la RAE andan despistadillos.


----------



## totor

XiaoRoel said:


> *no hay razón para el guión*, pues el contexto aclara el sentido de la elipsis zeugmática sin anfibologías: sin guión *pre* no puede ser entendido más que como un prefijo. Lo elegante y razonable es escribir *pre y postoperatorio*. En español el guión de prefijos, sufijos, raíces, morfemas, etc. sólo se usa en la escritura metalingüística, la que habla del lenguaje mismo, y es una convención académica que no debe pasar a la escritura no especializada.



Desde mis pobres conocimientos lingüísticos, y sin otro sustento que el mero sentido común, me parece sumamente razonable lo que tú dices, Xiao, así que, en el caso de que quieras enviar una nota a la RAE sobre este tema, pues cuenta con mi firma  .


----------



## Valtiel

Es cierto que en esos casos concretos (en realidad en cualquier caso) es horroroso ponerle guion al prefijo, pero tiene su lógica: es una señal que especifica que son prefijos y los diferencia de las preposiciones u otros vocablos con los que podrían confundirse (quizá con el prefijo _pre_- [por cierto, cuando los escribimos solos metalingüísticamente también les aplicamos guion precisamente por lo mismo] no ocurra, pero con algunos otros sí). Por supuesto, los prefijos que van antes de palabras que comienzan obligatoriamente por mayúscula, se han de escribir guion para no dejar una palabra con mayúsculas en medio, algo totalmente innatural e inadecuado (únicamente se puede hacer con los logotipos, por diversas razones). En todos los demás casos, los prefijos se escriben totalmente soldados a los lexemas (excepto _ex_, _pro_ [también lo pongo, aunque este todavía se discute porque algunos lo consideran prefijo, y no preposición, como lo consideran otros; no debe confundirse con _pro_-], _no_ (que en realidad es adverbio de negación —el de toda la vida—, y no prefijo, pero la gente le coloca guion por alguna razón) y alguno más que puede haber).

Otra cosa: la RAE no es perfecta, nada en este mundo lo es, pero no hay que perder la confianza en ella; es cierto que sus miembros y responsables cometen muchos errores que se ven irremediablemente reflejados en algunas decisiones que toman, pero eso no significa que no estén haciendo un bien mayor y continuo. Es nuestro deber colaborar tanto y como podamos con la divulgación de la buena lingüística mediante el conocimiento.

Saludos.


----------



## campito

*Nueva pregunta*
*Hilos unidos*​ 
El prefijo re- significa entre otras cosas volver a hacer algo, como en renacer, movimiento hacia atrás como en reflujo, posición o resistencia como en refrenar o negación o inversión del significado radical como en reprobar. Mi pregunta es ¿ ES re- un prefijo en palabras cómo resolver, renunciar, recapacitar, recuperar? ¿ que argumentos lingüísticos existen para averiguarlo? Sería de agradecer que alguien me supiera responder e interesante de debatir..un saludo.


----------



## flljob

*resolver**.*
(Del lat. _resolvĕre_; de _re,_ y _solvĕre_, soltar, desatar).
 Es un prefijo que ya existìa en la palabra latina. 
  Lo mismo pasa con recapacitar. 

Saludos


----------



## campito

Gracias flljob, entonces para saber si el re- es o no un afijo en las palabras que lo contienen, cuando no está tan claro como en reducir, ¿tengo que re-mitirme a su etimología??  saludos.


----------



## Lexinauta

> ¿tengo que re-mitirme a su etimología?


El primer paso, después de la intuición, es buscar la etimología.


----------



## campito

Lexinauta said:


> El primer paso, después de la intuición, es buscar la etimología.


Es bien sabido que todos los hablantes de una lengua tenemos la gramática innata de ella, sin necesidad de aprenderla. Esto es así, pero la dificultad estriba en saber explicarla. Ahí es donde radica el problema. Me gustaría saber cómo puedo difenciar con argumentos lingüísticos no intuitivos, si la palabra re- es un prefijo en todos los casos. En muchas palabras está claro que es un prefijo, como cuando se suelda a un verbo ya existente, por ejemplo releer, o como cuando proviene de una palabra del latín que ya contenía el prefijo como por ejemplo resolver, pero en los demás casos, reducir, reciclar, renunciar, recuperar.. ¿ cómo saberlo a ciencia cierta? gracias por vuestra colaboración.


----------



## miguel89

En algunos casos puedes buscar palabras formadas con la misma raíz y distinto prefijo. Por ejemplo, a la misma familia de _reducir _pertenecen _aducir_, _conducir_, _deducir_, _producir_, etc. Lo mismo se podría hacer con _renunciar_. En otros casos, como en el de _recuperar _y _reciclar_, aunque no haya otras palabras en uso formadas a partir de la misma raiz, se mantiene el matiz de significado de que las reviste el prefijo re-. Cuando el prefijo no se pueda advertir de ninguna de estas dos formas, la partícula habrá perdido su condición de tal. Este es el caso de palabras como _sonreir_, _zambullir _o _enemigo_, en las cuales sólo un etimólogo puede descubrir los vestigios del prefijo.


----------



## campito

Te agradezco tu aclaración, todo un honor. Gracias.


----------



## jazmin1492

Valtiel said:


> Por favor, leed esto: Real Academia Española.
> 
> En el caso de añadir el mismo prefijo dos o más veces (en el enlace que he puesto no se menciona), sí se separa con guión. Es una de las 2 ó 3 (según cómo se mire) excepciones: _*re*-relimpió_.
> 
> Con lo requetefácil y lógico que es escribir bien los prefijos, y lo mal que lo hace la gente por no saber ni siquiera eso. No te ofendas, no lo digo sólo por ti (que tú, además, te interesas por saber ), es que estoy más que harto de tener que soportar este error tan bárbaro... Incluso la mayoría de tratamientos *antiarrugas*, *antienvejecimiento*, desodorantes, enjuagues bucales... los emplean mal; pero imagino que lo hacen a propósito para que la gente tenga que hacer menos esfuerzo y vea antes lo que hace el producto (todos sabemos cómo es la gente...), pero de todas maneras no es excusa.
> 
> Espero haberte aclarado algo; saludos.


Crema anti-arrugas con guion http://dmtienda.com/files/2011/09/25/img1_crema-antiarrugas_0.jpg
Crema antiarrugas con la palabra junta http://www.hogarycosmetica.com/medi...9f385a2c02e38748d77cde02bc8/f/i/file_2_47.jpg



The Solitary said:


> Es que ese modismo de agregarle re lo usamos mucho en la Argentina y tal vez por eso no lo puedas encontrar, es algo que adoptaron los adolecentes en los ultimos 20 años como bien vos mencionaste tus ejemplo: relinda, recopado son modismos y no los vas a encontrar en el diccionario comun q se basa en la academia española
> Saludos


Pero al parecer sí es correcto el uso que le dan los argentinos también, mira el dos:
*re-* Prefijo que entra en la formación de palabras con el significado de:*I *Repetición: _recaer, repoblar._
*II Intensificación o énfasis*: _rebuscar, resalado._
*NOTA* También puede adoptar la forma _requete-_: _requetemalo_, _requetebién_.
*III *Oposición o resistencia: _reacción._
*IV *Retroceso, vuelta al punto de partida: _rebobinar._
*V *Negación o inversión: _reprobar._
Diccionario Manual de la Lengua Española Vox. © 2007 Larousse Editorial, S.L.



totor said:


> Muy cierto esto que dices, Xiao, pero a riesgo de que dividan este hilo (la verdad, a punto estuve de hacer dos casi iguales con este otro prefijo), me gustaría preguntarte qué pasa en este caso: ¿extra-económico o extraeconómico (y demás)?


Aquí hay un programa que pasan por televisión y se llama Extranormal.


----------



## Señor K

Apelo a este hilo ya creado para preguntar sobre el prefijo auto.

Cuando la palabra que le sigue empieza con "o", ¿se obvía una "o", se usa guion o se mantienen ambas?

La palabra con la que me topé es "auto-ocultamiento". 

Me suena raro "autocultamiento", pero también "autoocultamiento"... y el guion no sé verdaderamente si es una opción...


----------



## Jonno

Tal vez las palabras "coordinar" o "cooperar" te resuelvan la duda.


----------



## Señor K

Jonno said:


> Tal vez las palabras "coordinar" o "cooperar" te resuelvan la duda.



Qué pesado... 

Ya, ya, ya comprendí, estimado Jonno. Así quién no entiende.


----------



## oa2169

¿Exactamente qué significa autoocultamiento?

¿Que uno mismo esconde u oculta algo para no encontrarlo? o ¿que uno mismo se oculta para no encontrarse?


----------



## Señor K

Uf, buena pregunta, Oa. Formaba parte del título de un trabajo universitario... así que puedes imaginarte lo rimbombante y pretencioso que debe haber sido.

Lamento no recordarlo, pero leí muchísimos ese día.


----------



## Señor K

Una duda concreta, sólo para confirmar.

Tengo la palabra "*extraacadémico*". Así como existe, por ejemplo, "reeditar" o "autoorganización", se mantiene la doble a, ¿cierto? Es que lo veo, y lo que veo me hace tiritar un poco el ojo... aunque la respuesta de Jonno dice mucho al respecto.


----------



## Jonno

Es difícil saber el uso mayoritario cuando una palabra no está en el diccionario, pero si la duda es por la doble "a" en el DLE hay recogidas otras como "contraalmirante"


----------



## Señor K

Sí, lo pensé. Quizás se vea raro, pero no tiene por qué estar incorrecto... digo yo.

¡Gracias (de nuevo), Jonno!


----------



## totor

Acá tienes un dato objetivo y literario, K: el Ngram Viewer.


----------



## Señor K

Ante esa contundente evidencia, sólo queda rendirse, Totor. 

¡Gracias!


----------



## totor

Señor K said:


> Ante esa contundente evidencia, sólo queda rendirse


----------

